# Alternative to Toilet Blue?



## barryd (Aug 1, 2021)

I know its been discussed to death but we are off to the Scottish Islands on Tuesday and I have no "Blue" or anything else for that matter. Mrs D has a delivery from Tescos tomorrow so last chance to get something.

Is it Bio Tabs / Liquid you need to get?  Which is best and anyone got a recommendation for something from Tescos please so she can add it on?


----------



## The laird (Aug 1, 2021)

We are we the tablets 
Also cheap cola from Lidl 4 big bottles down drains drive for ten mile Oreo the drain 
Never had any smells etc


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 1, 2021)

Cheapest bio tabs they do.... Job(bie) done


----------



## barryd (Aug 1, 2021)

Thanks. Do you just put one tablet in then?


----------



## Brockley (Aug 1, 2021)

Cheapest you can find tablets or liquid, as long as it’s bio, all good.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 1, 2021)

I tablet or one capful.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 1, 2021)

Cheapest cola for flushing grey water drains and tank.
Cheapest washing liquid for cassette.(Bio or non-bio ?) Edit I see bio is advised !
Never any paper or wet-wipes in the cassette.......doggy bags


----------



## Brockley (Aug 1, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Cheapest cola for flushing grey water drains and tank.
> Cheapest washing liquid for cassette.(Bio or non-bio ?) Edit I see bio is advised !
> Never any paper or wet-wipes in the cassette.......doggy bags



I agree about the wet wipes, but why no toilet paper?


----------



## The laird (Aug 1, 2021)

barryd said:


> Thanks. Do you just put one tablet in then?


We use two


----------



## alcam (Aug 1, 2021)

The laird said:


> We use two


Easy to remember . Two for number twos


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 1, 2021)

Brockley said:


> I agree about the wet wipes, but why no toilet paper?


Just keeps the cassette cleaner ! 
And the dump spot.
Put toilet paper with wet wipes.


----------



## barryd (Aug 1, 2021)

Thanks. Ill suggest she gets a couple of these then.



			https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/299624180
		


Actually thats just 20 bog fulls at two each time.  About 60 days.


----------



## r4dent (Aug 1, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Cheapest you can find tablets or liquid, as long as it’s bio, all good.


I thought that Bio should be avoided if disposal is to septic tank.

I use the green sachets.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 1, 2021)

How many...
Sugar lumps do you put in tea....depends how big the (tea) pot is !


----------



## barryd (Aug 1, 2021)

r4dent said:


> I thought that Bio should be avoided if disposal is to septic tank.
> 
> I use the green sachets.



Do you know what they are called and if Tesco sell them?  I wonder if I would be better just having a run up to Catterick and get the proper stuff.


----------



## colinm (Aug 1, 2021)

barryd said:


> Do you know what they are called and if Tesco sell them?  I wonder if I would be better just having a run up to Catterick and get the proper stuff.


Blue shouldn't be used in many disposal sites, can't see that bio laundry fluid would be any worse.
T'other week gf got some 'green' from Aldi


----------



## r4dent (Aug 1, 2021)

barryd said:


> Do you know what they are called and if Tesco sell them?  I wonder if I would be better just having a run up to Catterick and get the proper stuff.







Bit specialist for Tesco.  I think best bets are Dealer or Net.


----------



## r4dent (Aug 1, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> How many...
> Sugar lumps do you put in tea....depends how big the (tea) pot is !


I never put sugar in the tea pot !


----------



## barryd (Aug 1, 2021)

colinm said:


> Blue shouldn't be used in many disposal sites, can't see that bio laundry fluid would be any worse.
> T'other week gf got some 'green' from Aldi



I Thought it was if it used Formaldehyde and I dont think the Blue stuff does anymore.  I stand to be corrected of course. I want to get the right stuff as its likely some disposal points we will use up in the :Scottish Isles will be sceptic tanks possibly.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 1, 2021)

If worried about septic tanks maybe use non-bio.
We need a chemist/sewage professional to advise !
My thoughts are that natural toilets are biological and breakdown waste.
To me that suggests bio is best.
I look forward to a knowledge based answer


----------



## Brockley (Aug 1, 2021)

There isn’t that much difference between bio and non bio washing powder/liquid in terms of damage to the environment. Non bio won’t work in this application because it doesn’t contain the fat busting enzymes required to break the solids down enough to easily empty the cassette. 

I think the non bio stuff in the clothes washing application without the enzymes is better for people with skin allergies, but higher temperatures are needed to do the same job because the fat busting enzymes aren’t there.

Personally, I can’t stand the blue stuff, it makes me gag while emptying , with bio I find the smell way more acceptable. 

Another reason for me is that I wouldn’t feel comfortable emptying a cassette down a toilet if it had the blue stuff in it because I dread to think what it contains even though formaldehyde has been taken out.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 1, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> If worried about septic tanks maybe use non-bio.
> We need a chemist/sewage professional to advise !
> My thoughts are that natural toilets are biological and breakdown waste.
> To me that suggests bio is best.
> I look forward to a knowledge based answer



I’m no chemist/sewage professional but I spent a lot of time in our last van on an airfield that had showers, toilets etc and a septic tank. I asked the farmer that owned the place if I could empty my cassette with bio directly into the tank (removable lid). He said it was fine and I did so for years. 

He allowed hunters onto the farm in return for spoils and once in a while he’d throw a dead rabbit into the tank, he told me it kept the tank active. It never needed to be pumped out!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 1, 2021)

One bio tab works 100% in mine, kids use the camping loo paper but i can say its rubbish, never tried bagging it but it comes out the cassette neck ok and down my outside garage loo, no stink.
Bever ever put toilet blue into a septic tank as it stops it working, bio tabs only.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 1, 2021)

barryd said:


> Thanks. Ill suggest she gets a couple of these then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let us know if after this trip if you still want to use the ‘blue stuff’, it would be interesting to know.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 1, 2021)

9 years on bio and i dont give a sh-t cos it works.


----------



## witzend (Aug 1, 2021)

I use lidl liquid and use the cassette cap as a measure


----------



## Kalleiviken (Aug 1, 2021)

I use green soap, does not help against bad smells but the cassette is always shiny inside.  Is environmentally friendly and cheap.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 1, 2021)

witzend said:


> I use lidl liquid and use the cassette cap as a measure



Is it bio?


----------



## Brockley (Aug 1, 2021)

Kalleiviken said:


> I use green soap, does not help against bad smells but the cassette is always shiny inside.  Is environmentally friendly and cheap.



Is that bio?


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 1, 2021)

Kalleiviken said:


> I use green soap, does not help against bad smells but the cassette is always shiny inside.  Is environmentally friendly and cheap.


Has to be a bio soap to work, its what they start a septic tank with.


----------



## barryd (Aug 1, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Let us know if after this trip if you still want to use the ‘blue stuff’, it would be interesting to know.



I will. To be honest the blue stuff we used to get a few years back was great but the last couple we have had were rubbish although I do wonder if its because we dont move around as much so it doesnt get sloshed about.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 1, 2021)

We aim (Ha Ha) to empty our cassette on a daily basis.
Ok sometimes 2 days rarely 3.
Is that enough time for the bio to work ? I ensure the cassette is MT, rinse it with water then re -locate it for further use. Yes in theory bio may be better but in practice ?


----------



## witzend (Aug 1, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Is it bio?


Been using it for years now 1 cassette cap measure + 1ltr of water keeps inside of cassette clean as well. Also good for laundry (_Think they may have changed the container) We usually buy 6 at a time _


----------



## Brockley (Aug 1, 2021)

witzend said:


> Been using it for years now 1 cassette cap measure + 1ltr of water keeps inside of cassette clean as well. Also good for laundry (_Think they may have changed the container) We usually buy 6 at a time _
> 
> View attachment 100695



Ok I see it’s ‘biological’ so I’m just guessing it’s bio


----------



## Brockley (Aug 1, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> We aim (Ha Ha) to empty our cassette on a daily basis.
> Ok sometimes 2 days rarely 3.
> Is that enough time for the bio to work ? I ensure the cassette is MT, rinse it with water then re -locate it for further use. Yes in theory bio may be better but in practice ?



I wish we could empty our cassette daily, but certainly on a weekend basis it does tho job(by).


----------



## Brockley (Aug 1, 2021)

Kalleiviken said:


> I use green soap, does not help against bad smells but the cassette is always shiny inside.  Is environmentally friendly and cheap.



It would be really interesting, at least to this thread to know what the active ingredient is??


----------



## barryd (Aug 1, 2021)

I think the longest we have made a cassette last is a week when we were bereft of service points. Its a 20 (could be 23) litre bench cassette though.  Its ok if you have an easy place to empty but not always the case and especially where we are heading next week.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 1, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> We aim (Ha Ha) to empty our cassette on a daily basis.
> Ok sometimes 2 days rarely 3.
> Is that enough time for the bio to work ? I ensure the cassette is MT, rinse it with water then re -locate it for further use. Yes in theory bio may be better but in practice ?


No hold to its about 3 qtrs full, bio requires a few richard the thirds to get going, mine lasts for weeks, cut down your eating far to much.


----------



## BessieBambi (Aug 2, 2021)

We only use bio washing tablets, cheapest we can, Aldi or Morrisons. One tablet or two if it's going to be few days. We also buy very basic loo roll (not quilted etc) and that breaks down a fair amount, certainly enough not to make it a problem emptying.


----------



## Kalleiviken (Aug 2, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Is that bio?


Yes


----------



## davidrtd (Aug 2, 2021)

We use elsan green, no smell, chemical or other unless overloaded. Top tank as well - at 1/2 dose per litre. Apparently safe for sceptic tanks.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 2, 2021)

r4dent said:


> I thought that Bio should be avoided if disposal is to septic tank.
> 
> I use the green sachets.


That’s a myth. Modern bio tabs are fine for septic tanks. Our house has a septic tank and the microbes can easily cope. Bio tabs contain enzymes which don’t harm the digestive process.


----------



## r4dent (Aug 2, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> If worried about septic tanks maybe use non-bio.
> We need a chemist/sewage professional to advise !
> My thoughts are that natural toilets are biological and breakdown waste.
> To me that suggests bio is best.
> I look forward to a knowledge based answer



As regards Bio v non bio washing tablets. 
Bio products contain enzymes; enzymes kill bacteria; septic tanks need bacteria to function
To me that suggests never use Bio products.

As far as Blue v Green goes - Look on the Thetford web site.   
It says the Green is "Septic tank safe (Test ISO 11734)"
Septic tank is not mentioned on the Blue products.

I know it is only an inference, but ......


----------



## Robmac (Aug 2, 2021)

r4dent said:


> As regards Bio v non bio washing tablets.
> Bio products contain enzymes; enzymes kill bacteria; septic tanks need bacteria to function
> To me that suggests never use Bio products.
> 
> ...



Having done some Googling there seem to be quite a few sources which would suggest that you are right.

This is important as using the wrong stuff could cost campsite owners a lot of money if we get it wrong. We actively encourage wildcampers to use sites every few days to empty their waste. It would be good if we could clarify this once and for all and make it known to all of our members what the proper procedures should be.

Encouraging using the wrong stuff (whatever that may be) would not make us look good at all.


----------



## Chrisinchip (Aug 2, 2021)

Never thought of putting washing tabs in the loo - everyday is a school day on Wildcamping!
We have camped regularly at a local'ish small holding/farm site where they are very clear: Blue chemical kills their septic tank and costs them a lot, green is fine.
We are back there in a couple of weeks and I can ask them about bio vs non-bio washing tabs. May not be very scientific but will be based on their own experience! Sorry, not a lot of help to those who are looking for an answer today.

P.S. I hadn't realised that formaldehyde was no longer in the Blue but I had read it was very potent. Whilst we all knew it was bad for septic tanks, apparently it was also a real problem for sewage works, probably for the same reasons.


----------



## Handel10 (Aug 2, 2021)

Kalleiviken said:


> Yes


We use Dr Bronner liquid castille soap, it's organic vegetable soap no detergents doesn't foam, only need a couple of drops, a little goes a long way. Current favourite is citrus variety. We use it for all cleaning in the van.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 2, 2021)

When i empty my bio tank there is no lumps but just dark water, no stink so bio tabs seem to do the trick, anyway i empty at home as never away more than 2 days or my cat sends out a search party.


----------



## r4dent (Aug 2, 2021)

Green sachets are about £1.20 each.

Bio washing tablets are about £0.50 each.

A cassette only needs changing every other day. 

So for under £0.40 extra each day you can use a product that is purpose made and  100% septic tank safe.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 2, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Green sachets are about £1.20 each.
> 
> Bio washing tablets are about £0.50 each.
> 
> ...


Filling a tank every 2 days, time to see the doc.


----------



## chrsrwlns (Aug 2, 2021)

barryd said:


> I know its been discussed to death but we are off to the Scottish Islands on Tuesday and I have no "Blue" or anything else for that matter. Mrs D has a delivery from Tescos tomorrow so last chance to get something.
> 
> Is it Bio Tabs / Liquid you need to get?  Which is best and anyone got a recommendation for something from Tescos please so she can add it on?


I get Elson organic toilet fluid, which is green, delivered direct from elson.co.uk


----------



## barryd (Aug 2, 2021)

chrsrwlns said:


> I get Elson organic toilet fluid, which is green, delivered direct from elson.co.uk



Is it pretty good at breaking the stuff down?  it seems that there is some dispute as to which is right for sceptic tanks and which is not but I guess we know 100% that this stuff is ok for everything.  I ordered the Bio tabs but might just have a ride up to the dealers and get one of them.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 2, 2021)

Yes but do we get BROWNIE points for using the correct tabs or flued.


----------



## barryd (Aug 2, 2021)

Just read the reviews on Amazon for Elson Green Organic fluid and most are praising it to the high heavens but then you have a fair few with one star stating its absolutely useless. 

How can that be?


----------



## Brockley (Aug 2, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Green sachets are about £1.20 each.
> 
> Bio washing tablets are about £0.50 each.
> 
> ...



I’m struggling with your maths here, plus I can get bio tablets at 16p each?


----------



## Rolyan57 (Aug 2, 2021)

barryd said:


> Is it pretty good at breaking the stuff down?  it seems that there is some dispute as to which is right for sceptic tanks and which is not but I guess we know 100% that this stuff is ok for everything.  I ordered the Bio tabs but might just have a ride up to the dealers and get one of them.


I can only go on my experience, but I only ever use the Elsan organic green.  It’s effective in that it breaks stuff down (especially if driving around) and seems to smell okay. I put it in the rinse tank.

It’s definitely suitable for organic/septic  tanks.  It’s not too expensive and is next day delivery on Amazon prime, or is stocked in many places.

I’m not knocking other solutions, but the above works for me, is effective and efficient.


----------



## Rolyan57 (Aug 2, 2021)

barryd said:


> Just read the reviews on Amazon for Elson Green Organic fluid and most are praising it to the high heavens but then you have a fair few with one star stating its absolutely useless.
> 
> How can that be?


Expectations and how it’s used.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 2, 2021)

Ah I see how you are working it now, on a daily basis the green stuff is 35p more expensive, but it’s 70p more expensive each time. Or with my bio tablets the green stuff is £1.04p more expensive each time


----------



## colinm (Aug 2, 2021)

barryd said:


> I Thought it was if it used Formaldehyde and I dont think the Blue stuff does anymore.  I stand to be corrected of course. I want to get the right stuff as its likely some disposal points we will use up in the :Scottish Isles will be sceptic tanks possibly.


This is from OAL article last year, some 'blues' are Formaldehyde free, but maybe not all, definatly not 'Blue Diamond, Blue', no mention of Elsan or Thetford, as they are most probably advertisers in MMM etc I'm think they would be keen to point out if they where Formaldehyde free.


> Formaldehyde Free​Our research indicates that the following do NOT contain formaldehyde:
> 
> Blue Bio
> Dometic GreenCare tabs
> ...





> Caravan Toilet Chemicals: Everything you need to know but don't want to thi
> 
> 
> Caravan magazine puts a peg on its nose and explores the green, blue and pink world of caravan toilet chemicals....
> ...



I would also note, on Thetford website the 'Green' shows as "Septic tank safe (Test ISO 11734)", but 'Blue' doesn't state this.


----------



## r4dent (Aug 2, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Filling a tank every 2 days, time to see the doc.


Depends on how many people and how much beer.


----------



## r4dent (Aug 2, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Ah I see how you are working it now, on a daily basis the green stuff is 35p more expensive, but it’s 70p more expensive each time. Or with my bio tablets the green stuff is £1.04p more expensive each time



But, even with your 16p tablets,  if you only empty every third day the daily saving is only 35p.
You may think this level of saving justifies potentially damaging someone's septic tank to,
personally I don't . 

Another money saving tip you may wish to consider is using both sides of the toilet paper.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 2, 2021)

barryd said:


> Just read the reviews on Amazon for Elson Green Organic fluid and most are praising it to the high heavens but then you have a fair few with one star stating its absolutely useless.
> 
> How can that be?


Everything you read on the net is a 50/50 so do your own testing.


----------



## Harryw (Aug 2, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Green sachets are about £1.20 each.
> 
> Bio washing tablets are about £0.50 each.
> 
> ...


The Elsan organic green can be had for about £10 for 2ltr, with a 50ml dose required for standard Thetford cassette. So that’s 40 changes…. @25p a time.

Don’t know why anyone would think it expensive and risk killing someone else’s septic tank… no brainer for me.


----------



## barryd (Aug 2, 2021)

Harryw said:


> The Elsan organic green can be had for about £10 for 2ltr, with a 50ml dose required for standard Thetford cassette. So that’s 40 changes…. @25p a time.
> 
> Don’t know why anyone would think it expensive and risk killing someone else’s septic tank… no brainer for me.



Thanks. Ive always been in the camp that uses the proper fluid to be honest as I also did the maths and I dont believe its a cost saving to use anything else. Its more about getting something that works and is safe to use than the cost though. The Blue stuff we used to use was a tenner for four litres and would last an entire six month trip.  I just think I need to consider the sensitive environment where we are now heading.


----------



## maingate (Aug 2, 2021)

r4dent said:


> I never put sugar in the tea pot !


Arabs do. They put nearly a full packet in, that's why they have awful teeth ... or no teeth.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 2, 2021)

r4dent said:


> But, even with your 16p tablets,  if you only empty every third day the daily saving is only 35p.
> You may think this level of saving justifies potentially damaging someone's septic tank to,
> personally I don't .
> 
> Another money saving tip you may wish to consider is using both sides of the toilet paper.



16p/tablet vs £1.20/green sachet, no brainer for me. Like I said I emptied ours into a septic tank regularly over a ten year period with the owners permission……..never killed it. 

Thanks for the hot toilet paper tip, it may suit you and as much as I like a good money saving tip, I’ll swerve this one as I think it may be a little unhygienic


----------



## Borders2 (Aug 2, 2021)

We only use green (no idea why that blue stuff is even still for sale frankly) and yes most of the sites up here are on Septics. We started using bog roll from the https://uk.whogivesacrap.org/ as they donate towards toilets in the 3d world and it works perfectly in our cassettes.


----------



## barryd (Aug 2, 2021)

In the end I Got some Green stuff. However when I got there the Elsan green was £14 for two litres but Ropers do their own (or someone does it for them) and the none branded green was £9 for 2.5 litres.  I have used their own "Blue" before and it was always pretty good so thought I would give it a whirl.  It might be water with green dye in it for all I know of course.   So we have eco friendly green and Tesco Bio Tabs.  While Im on Arran and any other islands ill stick to the Green stuff, see what its like and report back.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 2, 2021)

barryd said:


> In the end I Got some Green stuff. However when I got there the Elsan green was £14 for two litres but Ropers do their own (or someone does it for them) and the none branded green was £9 for 2.5 litres.  I have used their own "Blue" before and it was always pretty good so thought I would give it a whirl.  It might be water with green dye in it for all I know of course.   So we have eco friendly green and Tesco Bio Tabs.  While Im on Arran and any other islands ill stick to the Green stuff, see what its like and report back.



Skinfull of Guinness and a Ruby tonight then Barry?


----------



## barryd (Aug 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Skinfull of Guinness and a Ruby tonight then Barry?



Nah I have to get up at the crack of dawn (about 9am) and drive all the way up to Arran so will give it a swerve. Ill save the proper "testing" of the new bog until I am well ensconced.


----------



## barryd (Aug 3, 2021)

The new "Green" smells lovely by the way.  How do I know you ask? Well about an hour ago belting up through Scotland Michelle desperately needs the loo but as we are chasing a ferry she decides to go on the move.   I say but I've not put any "green" in the brand new Thetford!  So I give her the "green: and sometime later (about 40 miles)  she returns with the green. She must have sloshed about a pint of the stuff down the bog!  It will be gone by Saturday at this rate. Least it smells nice.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 3, 2021)

Im sticking with bio tabs as the work and smell nice, not that I make a habit of sniffing toilets.


----------

